# [Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Hammerhead Pro - True Wireless Earbuds im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Hammerhead Pro - True Wireless Earbuds im Test*

						Wir haben Razers neuestes Klangwunder, die True Wireless Earbuds Razer Hammerhead Pro, unter die Lupe genommen. In unserem Einzeltest erfahren Sie, wie uns die In-Ear-Kopfhörer für Gamer und Musikfans gefallen haben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Hammerhead Pro - True Wireless Earbuds im Test*


----------

